# Is it ok to workout  biceps and triceps twice a week?



## C3LTICS (Jun 30, 2005)

Is it ok to workout  biceps and triceps twice a week?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 30, 2005)

depends on your routine, i personally only work them once a week since they are also worked indirectly when you do back and chest on certain exercises. For example, the bench press also puts emphasis on the triceps whereas CG Pulldowns or Pullups work the biceps even though you are not working them that day. Just be careful of overtraining.


----------



## C3LTICS (Jun 30, 2005)

this is my routine


monday 


Chest and Triceps


Tuesday

Back and Biceps


Thursday

Shoulders and Tri



Friday 

Legs and Biceps  and Forearms


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Jun 30, 2005)

What's your set/rep?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 30, 2005)

if you break up the volume, in other words if you normally do 6 sets for biceps do 3 sets each day.


----------



## C3LTICS (Jun 30, 2005)

every muscle  4 or 5 excercises    3 sets each   first set  12 reps    second set  i increase weght and do  10  reps   ,   last set  i  increase weght more and do 8 reps.


----------



## GFR (Jun 30, 2005)

One day a week low rep high intensity....ie 6-8 sets of biceps 6-8 reps 50% of sets to failure.
The other day 2-3 sets high reps 15-20...no sets to failure.
That is ok IMO.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 1, 2005)

C3LTICS said:
			
		

> every muscle  4 or 5 excercises    3 sets each



12-15 sets for bis and tris twice a week is overboard.
Try 2 exercises for 3 sets twice a week and see how that goes.


----------



## ChrisROCK (Jul 1, 2005)

C3LTICS said:
			
		

> every muscle 4 or 5 excercises 3 sets each first set 12 reps second set i increase weght and do 10 reps , last set i increase weght more and do 8 reps.


that's a sure way to overtrain.  You can't possibly be seeing any results from this.  Scale it back to a total of 6 to 9 sets over the whole week combined!


----------



## pengers84 (Jul 1, 2005)

1 day works best 4 me, but u might b different, id just c how u go and keep a record of ur results to c if ur improving.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 2, 2005)

It's okay to work out muscles multiple times per week.  Just ensure that you adjust your volume per workout accordingly.  I currently do full body routines 2-3 times per week.


----------



## musclepump (Jul 2, 2005)

I do each once a week


----------



## celt (Jul 2, 2005)

I do each once a week, like every othe muscle, but i recently switched from back & biceps one day and chest & triceps another day to back &triceps and chest & biceps and i find its working very well


----------

